# Canon 550D or Canon 1100D or any Nikon?



## Kaustubh RocKer (Dec 1, 2011)

i'm an enthusiastic photographer
    and im gonna buy my first DLSR this Christmas..!!

so shall i go for Canon *EOS 1100D* or Canon *EOS 550D*...??

or any *Nikon * you can suggest..??


Regards...!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2011)

Go for Canon 550D...u will not be disappointed...

In nikon I would say get D90 ...even if its old but its not an entry level DSLR...its one level higher


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2011)

depends upon your budget and what you would like to shoot. 

If you have interest in birding then investing in a canon would be benificial.

Look for 
550D or 60D or 7D as per your budget.


If you don't wish to shoot birds 

canon 550D, Nikon D7000 as per your budget.

If interested in Macros.
NikonD90 or D7000 or D300s, canon 60D will be very helpful.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2011)

yes I forgot to ask for the budget and shooting preferences  please mention them so that we can help properly


----------



## Kaustubh RocKer (Dec 6, 2011)

@Sujoyp 

My budget is 40K...and this will be my first DSLR so let's say i have interest in everything i can capture..  

And i'm still confused between D3100 or 550D...coz i think 550d will be too heavy config for a beginner  like me...

What u say?

and let's say..in making style.. which is best....Nikon or Canon?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2011)

Canon 550D have much better feature set then nikon D3100...and people say the UI of canon is easier

Nikon's body always feels better then same range canons 

In 40k you can accommodate a D3100+18-55 kit+55-200 and it will an awesome combo to start


----------



## susancts (Dec 8, 2011)

Kaustubh RocKer said:


> i'm an enthusiastic photographer
> and im gonna buy my first DLSR this Christmas..!!
> 
> so shall i go for Canon *EOS 1100D* or Canon *EOS 550D*...??
> ...



If your budget is around 40K, go for Canon 550D. It will beat any other camera in 30 – 40K range hands down. The only real competition comes from Nikon D5100 which is latest and comes with articulated screen but it is also a little pricier. If you can increase your budget to approximately 45K, Canon 600D is the better option. Canon 600D is the latest update to Canon 550D and includes articulated screen.


----------



## Kaustubh RocKer (Dec 8, 2011)

*I got a best deal of Canon 550D at zoomin.com ...INR 38795 with Cash On Delivery*....

i guess Canon 550D would be a best camera in it's class...and im visiting Kerala in january...[that's why i wanted to buy #great550D in such a hurry ]

So i'm looking forward to capture nature's fury and beauty both in my trip...and of course the elegance of Kerala beaches...!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2011)

But bro 38795 is on costlier side  please look for all available options online and offline before buying


----------



## susancts (Dec 9, 2011)

Kaustubh RocKer said:


> *I got a best deal of Canon 550D at zoomin.com ...INR 38795 with Cash On Delivery*....
> 
> i guess Canon 550D would be a best camera in it's class...and im visiting Kerala in january...[that's why i wanted to buy #great550D in such a hurry ]
> 
> So i'm looking forward to capture nature's fury and beauty both in my trip...and of course the elegance of Kerala beaches...!!



You almost paid 4K extra. But never mind you have got a thing that you wanted so desperately. Canon 550D is a fabulous camera and you can look forward to your Kerala trip.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2011)

yes canon 550D is the best in that range...but 38k is on costlier side


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 9, 2011)

Too bad the Nikon D5100 price has increased in recent times. It was under 40k before in this year. It has better features than Canon D550, except a lower Megapixels count and uses the same sensor used on Nikon D7000. While the lower megapixels count won't allow you to print extremely big photos, it gives better pixel pitch than most Canon cameras and that amounts to better picture quality.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 9, 2011)

55oD is the best bet and if i was u i would stay away from nikon cams not that they give out low quality pics but the variety of lens are very less in what i have seen


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 9, 2011)

Tarun said:


> 55oD is the best bet and if i was u i would stay away from nikon cams not that they give out low quality pics but the variety of lens are very less in what i have seen



Other than trolling, do you have any credibility for your comment?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2011)

@Tarun irrespective of price point just point me out which type of photography u r talking about to prove your point...

BTW if u ever want to change your thinking check this link Nikon Lens Serial Nos
Here 90% of lenses will work on my D3100 

@debsuvra you dont need more than 10MP to print a postersize pic  soo it does not matter for common people like us who print max 8x10...soo forget the advantage of 10+ MPs...the max advantage is u can crop more...but then u need high resolution lens to capture that lot details


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 9, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @debsuvra you dont need more than 10MP to print a postersize pic  soo it does not matter for common people like us who print max 8x10...soo forget the advantage of 10+ MPs...the max advantage is u can crop more...but then u need high resolution lens to capture that lot details



I was merely pointing out the technicalities of having a lower resolution camera and the advantages, that's all. Bigger pixel pitch on camera sensor contributes to greater signal-to-noise ratio that brings out the detail out of a frame without loosing much to noise.


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

550d is a marvelous crop fact body, i own a 550d(rebel t2i, american equivalent) and it functions amazingly well. 

the kit lens is of a decent quality and quite nice with the internal IS, i shoot mostly with primes and i find that even in 1.8f it till shoots quite sharp pictures.

Higher Iso performance is decent(i.e good for a crop factor body), have not shot video but its probably good. 

im a beginner as well, but ive been priveleged enough to shoot with a 5d mark 2 and a some old film pentax and some high end nikons too(low end d3100 as well) and as a whole i woud suggest the 550d (or 600d(t3i) video lovers. ) for a beginner the size is quite good, fits snugly in my hand and the weight even with a f2.8 200m its quite light and works well with my tripod.

Get the 550d you will not be disappointed.


----------

